

Australian Government passes 2 year metadata retention bill - Schwolop
http://www.aph.gov.au/Parliamentary_Business/Bills_Legislation/Bills_Search_Results/Result?bId=r5375

======
Schwolop
See also: [http://www.smh.com.au/federal-politics/political-
news/abbott...](http://www.smh.com.au/federal-politics/political-news/abbott-
government-and-labor-reach-deal-on-metadata-retention-
laws-20150319-1m2ozj.html)

